# hw hot is too hot for my goats



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

how can i be sure it's not miserably hot for my goats. our heat index today is 102

is there anything other than just providing shade we have plenty of that.

:whatgoat: they look hot to me all bundled up in pasture in small groups under shaded trees etc.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Mine also have plenty of shade but look hot on days like today. I replace the water more often and make sure it is in the shade.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Ice cubes in the water help too.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

LOL we go over 95 here and we are pulling out the ice tea/cool aid, ice cubes, and frozen fruit for our girls.  
You just have to go outside and yell, "Bugs, wanna strawberry?" And she comes running like she's got her tail set on fire.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are doing the right thing... water and shade..... :wink: 

I know that my boers handle 112 degree's well...they go out and graze in it :shocked: it is unbelievable...that is why... it is important that the boer has horns.... it is a radiator in the summer and regulates their temps.. in the extreme heat of summer......after being out ...when they do come back in ..they are panting heavily....then they seek shade and water....some still lay in the sun... :doh: They can take alot.....as they are amazing animals... :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It's miserable outside  I'm just a couple hours north of Tolers It's 3:45pm, 95 right now, but humidity is 57% and Dew Point is 78% so it feels like 111! YUCK! Just absolutely miserable! We are under a heat advisory until 8pm tomorrow. It's only going to drop down into the mid to upper 70s tonight.


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

:hi5: thanks for the tips one or more of u ice tea ice cubes or kool aid...hmmm sounds like a good thing to try. the only friut we have tried is banana peels.

there was a tree down in the driveway the other day we shantee'd or make a lean to of the branches which did two thing gave shade and fresh forage...heee hee .


thanks u guys r great!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No problem...glad to of helped......... :thumb: :hi5: :greengrin:


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

:whatgoat: im thinking.....i forget how to make ice cubes does anyone of u have the recipe ... lmao....sorry im not blonde but i have moments and there is nothing wrong with that....lol.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I love that frozen fruit idea!! We can sit around and eat frozen blueberries. I think I will also put the Bronco in the fridge for a little while. Then they get a cool spray and keep the bugs off too! I'm real big on LOTS of fresh water. Even the horses have their water changed twice a day.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

:sun: It is sooo hot here in Texas too-miserable!

We put up a misting system in the paddock. The goats don't like water but they do enjoy the fine mist blowing in the air. Also, the fine mist helps the grass in the paddock stay lush and green. I got my mister system at Lowe's (tractor supply also had a version) they were both about $25--easy to put up took me about 10 min. 

We change water EVERY morning without fail--I keep electrolytes in the main bucket and we also have a kiddy pool for the LGD and Goats wading fun :ROFL: 

Other than that access to shade and good clean water is about all you can do. 

I like the fruit ideas--we need to try that! I got a ton of frozen blueberrys, raspberries and strawberries. I bet the goats wold like that!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

My goats are weird. They tend to graze more, the hotter it is. Doesn't make sense to me. BUT, I should say this. Today it was around 95 and they all, at midday were in the run in shed. We have plenty of shade trees bordering our property and usually midday they are under them (I would think those would be cooler spots), but today they were all penned in (12 of them) the run-in (open air) shed together. Oh well, I HOOOPE they know what is good for them. Tomorrow is to be hotter, so I will probably go out with ice or something. I worry about them, ya know?


----------



## Steve (Mar 12, 2011)

goats are tough critters,mine lay around in the sun all the time,and dig in the dirt.I left the gate open today and they all were out at about 8 pm grazing away,it had cooled some by then but was still hot.Heat index was 115 today and not much air stirring.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I agree with everyone on their suggestions. For mine its water, water, water. I check their water three times a day if I can. If it gets mucky I dump and refill so it is fresh and they are encouraged to drink more. I keep it in the shade so it doesn't get hot, and if I'm afraid of the buckets being too deep and kids drowning I just fill up a ton of short buckets in a row.

Also, misters are THE BEST. It really cools the air for quite a few feet around it and more if you get a breeze. It works great for the horses. Also, box fans are nice to keep the air moving around barns and shelters.


----------



## Steve (Mar 12, 2011)

I use short buckets too,either the ones from tractor supply they call the protien pail,or just cut big buckets in half.I always worry about the little goats being knocked in a bucket or just run into one a drown.


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

we did the ice tea ice cubes and frozen strawberries OMG we have created monsters now thanks all of u for helping me spoil them even worse...lol....no really thanks for the tips and that's creative i never would thought any of that...

now they get fresh water 3x day keep in shade and we have plenty of shade and our farm is sort of that flat rock surface here and there so the ones in the shade are cooler to lay on in mid day early evening.

i mostly find ours graze in early am and evening so treat:30 is when i go out with ice cubes or berries and i actually started chopping slivers of carrots and kale stalk and i pre freeze for 15 min before i go to give them.

now everyday at treat;30 they all sitting in mid pasture looking for me. like hey lady
hey lady where u at lady we want out treat...lol


----------

